# Two old ladies - RUDE Don't read if easily offended!



## parkmoy (Jul 4, 2007)

Two elderly ladies are sitting on their front porch in Poole, doing nothing.
One turns and asks "do you still get horny?"
The other replies, "Sure I do."
"What do you do about it?" her friend asks.
"I suck a Fishermans Friend"
After a few moments, the first old lady asks, "who drives you to the harbour?"


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's awful, you should be hung.


----------

